
Would you hire a Convict? - rlafranchi
My thoughts: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rlafranchi.github.io&#x2F;2015&#x2F;11&#x2F;02&#x2F;would-you-hire-a-convict&#x2F;
======
mindcrime
Would I hire a convict, in principle? Yes, but it would depend on the details
for any specific case. That is, I'd be happy to hire a person convicted of a
non-violent drug crime, or anything else that I consider a "victimless crime"
(or any other "crime" that I personally consider a non-crime).

If the crime were something like shoplifting or whatever, and the person
wasn't a serial offender, then I'd probably still consider hiring the person.

OTOH, somebody convicted of rape, murder, child molestation, something like
that... I don't know. Offhand I think the answer is "no, probably not". I'd
probably have to think about that one a bit more.

~~~
rlafranchi
Yes, I'm mostly talking about drug offenders that received a federal
conviction and victimless or non-violent crimes. Thanks for your response.

------
ColinWright
Why didn't you submit this in the usual way, putting the URL in the URL box?

~~~
rlafranchi
New to HN, but it was intended to be a question, as stated: Leave url blank to
submit a question for discussion. If there is no url, the text (if any) will
appear at the top of the thread.

~~~
ColinWright

        > New to HN,
    

That surprises me, especially since you posted something 237 days ago:

    
    
        Full.social – an idea in the works (full.social)
        1 point by rlafranchi 237 days ago | 4 comments
    

Even so, the usual _modus operandi_ [0] is that if you've got an article to
share then you submit it in the URL box. If you haven't got a URL to share,
but want to say something, share something, or ask a question, then you put it
in the text box.

Doing what you did has at least two consequences. One is that your item has a
"non-URL" penalty in the rankings, so it's less likely to make the Front Page,
and if it does, then it will fall off more quickly.

The second effect is that people need to copy your URL, then paste it into
their browser. It's not clickable, so far, far fewer people will read it in
the first place.

[0] And no, it's not _" modus operandus"_ :
[http://ask.metafilter.com/103558/why-not-modus-
operandus](http://ask.metafilter.com/103558/why-not-modus-operandus)

~~~
rlafranchi
Thanks, I've submitted the url. I guess I should have said relatively new to
submitting on HN, but not entirely new to reading on HN.

